# birds of prey with model shoot



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A nice use of birds of prey with a mock bridal shoot - very dramatic

Shooting to Calascio Rock on Vimeo


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

That is so cool!!!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Gorgeous birds!

Particularly like the owl. Not seen many owls with falconers, unique and beautiful.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Superb filming and a beautifully magnificent setting for it :grin:

The pair of birds are '*Harris Hawks*', one of the most intelligent of the raptors - The setting for the film is amongst their ideal habitat.

The owl looks like a *European Eagle-Owl*, though they're not really used in falconry. Owls are more 'Stealth-Hunters' rather than flat out speed. Also, they don't have 'crops' to store their food so once they've caught some prey, they're less inclined to be so active next time - They're excellent show-birds though for the demonstrations etc. :grin:

[Lecture_ModeOff]

The actress was nice too :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Fascinating articles, thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

apart from the fantastic video, shots, scenery, model, etc .. I loved the music .. anyone any ideas


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Apart from it being ideal for the video, I haven't a clue who composed/plays it


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I've posted an enquiry for the maker about the music - will let you know if they reply


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice

Notice how many people it took to complete all the setup and execution. That was one expensive shoot.

Also, did anyone notice a small black dot in the upper 3rd near the far left of the frame. Almost like the videographer had something on his lens or sensor. See, even professionals sometimes miss the little things just like us noobs. Of course, the video could have been done by his uncle Fred. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - yep yustr - it kept annoying me - felt like posting comment "clean your lens before shooting!" it's on one of the cameras, sometimes getting lost in background but painfully obvious against plains like the sky etc. :sigh:
as you say - good to see it's not just us amateurs that forget things like that :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you hadn't mentioned it I would never have gone back to see it .. once seen it's irritating haha .. good news is that he also responded about the music 

Tristan less Intensity choir - Nemesis

Thanks


----------

